# new version of Vivaldi's Orlando Furioso discovered



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

In a development described by music experts as "a bombshell in the world of Baroque opera", a new version of Vivaldi's opera _Orlando Furioso_ has been discovered, 270 years after his death.

The manuscript has been dated to 1714, 13 years before Vivaldi composed his later masterpiece. It contains as many as 20 new arias, never heard before - all composed around the time that Vivaldi was also working on _The Four Seasons_, said to be the most-recorded piece of classical music in history.

More here.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/jul/15/orlando-furioso-vivaldi-1714-version


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

That ought to be interesting. I for one am looking forward to hearing it recorded and available. My question is, what will they name the original? Orlando Furioso (Vers. II)?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Considering the premiere has already taken place at the Festival de Beaune (20 july) and there is still no info or reviews...

The festival website is calling it the "new" (inédit) version and explains that only Act I and II will be presented, as Act III is lost. 
http://festivalbeaune.pagesperso-orange.fr/2012/o120720.htm
That particular fact was omitted from the _Guardian_ article.
The festival website does call the opera "an emerging masterpiece." Marketing or truth?

More extended discussion on this topic can be found here and maybe the mods will merge these threads.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

musicphotogAnimal said:


> That ought to be interesting. I for one am looking forward to hearing it recorded and available. My question is, what will they name the original? Orlando Furioso (Vers. II)?


Version 1: Orlando un poco Furioso
Version 2: Orlando veramente Furioso, adesso.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Version 1: Orlando un poco Furioso
> Version 2: Orlando veramente Furioso, adesso.


:lol:

(I did have to use Google translate though)


----------

